# comic starfire vs goku



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

a uber battle against sayin and tamekian or what ever she is


area: a planet just like earth but no life in it



distance: 2000 feet away


knowlege none


restrictions: none






EDIT: filler counts i want them to be full power


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

i say super sayin 4 over whelms comic starfire


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2010)

ssj4 doesnt exist, its a fan transformation and starfire is ftl so she blitzes him


----------



## Respite (Nov 18, 2010)

Last Time i check Starfire is FTL like Cnor Said
and SSJ4 Does not exist


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

Respite said:


> Last Time i check Starfire is FTL like Cnor Said
> and SSJ4 Does not exist



i dont get it in dragon ball gt when they fought shenron didnt vegeta and goku turn super sayin 4??????? and if im wrong its because i havent watch it in a long while


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

and how is it a fan transformation


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 18, 2010)

In b4 shitstorm.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2010)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> i dont get it in dragon ball gt when they fought shenron didnt vegeta and goku turn super sayin 4??????? and if im wrong its because i havent watch it in a long while



dragonball gt and ssj4 arent based on any manga made by akira toryiama, so it is a fan anime and transformation, thus it doesnt exist


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 18, 2010)

Its because GT is filler.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 



new rule: FILLER COUNTS lol


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2010)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> new rule: FILLER COUNTS lol



filler goku had trouble lifting a bus, i wouldnt want to count filler


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> filler goku had trouble lifting a bus, i wouldnt want to count filler



lol but still he can trasform to super sayin 4 but wow that is so not impressive but wasent he kid goku when that happened or im wrong again i havent wath it in a long while


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 18, 2010)

This is a bad thread. And you should feel bad for making it.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 18, 2010)

What is Starfire's durability?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2010)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> lol but still he can trasform to super sayin 4 but wow that is so not impressive but wasent he kid goku when that happened or im wrong again i havent wath it in a long while



that was in the android saga when he could barely lift a bus


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

oh okay thanks


----------



## Bringer (Nov 18, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> This is a bad thread. And you should feel bad for making it.



oh my god stop hating ok i hate haters how but that if your gonna post something that has nothing to do with the topic for the love of god dont post it


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 18, 2010)

Its not fair that Goku loses this.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 18, 2010)

It's not fair that this thread exists.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Is Starfire really FTL in general?

I know for a fact that she's FTL as far as interstellar travel goes, but I'm not sure if she's FTL as far as combat speed goes. 

It doesn't really matter though. She's faster than him, durable enough to take anything short of a planet buster, and strong enough that she can hurt him physically

Also, there might be an argument for Starfire being able to absorb ki blasts, but I don't know enough about the character to say for sure.


----------



## Purpledrank (Nov 18, 2010)

Thinks it's funny that MVC copies this place they can't even come up with their own ideas.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

someone told me there was Starfire hentai here

man this is bullshit, where are my alien titties


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> someone told me there was Starfire hentai here
> 
> man this is bullshit, where are my alien titties



You've been spending too much time around Gain.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You've been spending too much time around Gain.



believe it or not, I actually haven't

I'm asking for comic Starfire, not the animated one

animated one is for pedos


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> believe it or not, I actually haven't
> 
> I'm asking for comic Starfire, not the animated one
> 
> animated one is for pedos



Deviant Dragoon


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

hey, a man needs his alien titties 

just ask Captain Kirk


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hey, a man needs his alien titties
> 
> just ask Captain Kirk



It has been everyman's dream since he first looked up upon the stars to bone an alien chick.

I can understand how you feel. But it doesn't make you any less of a Deviant Dragoon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

hey I'm not asking for the animated one at least

I'm no pedo


----------



## Bender (Nov 18, 2010)

Starfire has some lovely LOVELY titties


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hey I'm not asking for the animated one at least
> 
> I'm no pedo



We all know you are secretly asking for the animated one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

how dare you make such baseless accusations against me 

I'll have you know that my tastes are more refined than that


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> how dare you make such baseless accusations against me
> 
> I'll have you know that my tastes are more refined than that



Only the finest of animated porn for the refined tastes of the Deviant Dragoon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

no pedobait characters allowed


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no pedobait characters allowed



You are a man of true character.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

It's a testament to Dick Grayson's prodigious macking abilities that he was able to tap that while wearing this every day


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You are a man of true character.


a true gentleman likes his women, animated or otherwise, developed


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> a true gentleman likes his women, animated or otherwise, developed



You are a rolemodel for deviants everywhere.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope you don't include the likes of Red and DemonDragonJ in that

I'd feel filthy if people like them looked up to me


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 18, 2010)

Wasn't there an issue/comic where Lobo saw Starfire and her tits?

Lucky bastard


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I hope you don't include the likes of Red and DemonDragonJ in that
> 
> I'd feel filthy if people like them looked up to me



Of course not. Those people are scum.

I'm talking about the good deviants. Like the honest hardworking American that occasionally drills a hole in the women's dressing room.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

that's how Lobo rolls


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Wasn't there an issue/comic where Lobo saw Starfire and her tits?
> 
> Lucky bastard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Of course not. Those people are scum.
> 
> I'm talking about the good deviants. Like the honest hardworking American that occasionally drills a hole in the women's dressing room.



ah yes, those guys 

true heroes to red-blooded American men everywhere


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's how Lobo rolls


he's the main man


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> ah yes, those guys
> 
> true heroes to red-blooded American men everywhere



The men that make our country great.

I'm a little hurt that you thought I was talking of the lesser degenerates. I thought you knew me better than that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Wasn't there an issue/comic where Lobo saw Starfire and her tits?
> 
> Lucky bastard



During the 52 storyline yeah...when he was a Space Pope, leading a congregation of Space Dolphins.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> The men that make our country great.
> 
> I'm a little hurt that you thought I was talking of the lesser degenerates. I thought you knew me better than that.



I'm sorry Plat, I should have had more faith in you


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> During the 52 storyline yeah...when he was a Space Pope, leading a congregation of Space Dolphins.


Nothing like being a space pope leading dolphins while looking at some hot babe's tits


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

it's the American way, Testrun


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm sorry Plat, I should have had more faith in you



Oh, ye of little faith.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's the American way, Testrun


It's the awesome way




Platinum said:


> Oh, ye of little faith.


Kobe with Infinity Gauntlet vs 1 million ssj4 gokus


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Kobe with Infinity Gauntlet vs 1 million ssj4 gokus



black hole dunks all around in this shit


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 18, 2010)

and he does it with his pinky


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Kobe with Infinity Gauntlet vs 1 million ssj4 gokus



He punches them all into a blackhole in the Andromeda galaxy.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> He punches them all into a blackhole in the Andromeda galaxy.


While Laking


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 19, 2010)

This has been an intense debate.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

Lakers Gonna Lake


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 19, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> This has been an intense debate.



so very intense


----------



## Takuza (Nov 19, 2010)

Super fourth Goku blew up the so he wins


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a beautiful thread and you people should feel good about yourselves.

I mean CD, Plat and Testrun of course.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 19, 2010)

Prepared to come in here and actually debate, but then I read the thread.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Lakers Gonna Lake


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 20, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> filler goku had trouble lifting a bus, i wouldnt want to count filler



lmao!!! that was one of the worst things ever


----------



## Bringer (Nov 20, 2010)

omg im suprised how people are changing the subject of this thread like page 3 probely has nothing to do with it


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 20, 2010)

you should actually be thankful that your cesspool of a thread was transformed into a place of epic.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2010)

Just doing my job .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Lakers gonna Lake


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 21, 2010)

while laking


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 21, 2010)

Pathetic Spam guys....


----------

